
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (June 2017) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
sezn

                                               Location: Istanbul, TURKEY
    
                                               Remote: Yes (But never tried before!)
    
                                               Willing to relocate: SO MUCH! You can't imagine how much I want!
    
                                                                     ** I have friends in NYC and BERLIN, so I will not ask you one billion 
                                                                        question about housing :D
    
                                               Technologies: 
    
                                               Python2,
    
                                               Django,
    
                                               Flask,
    
                                               Postgresql,
    
                                               Sqlalchemy,
    
                                               RESTful,
    
                                               HTML&CSS&JS(+Bootstrap), 
    
    
                                               ** Currently, I am following UDACITY Full-Stack Nanodegree program.
    
                                               Résumé/CV: sezinengur.com    ◘◘ BS Mathematical Engineering ◘◘ MA Candidate in Game Design
                                               
    
                                               Email: sezinengur@gmail.com

------
pi_neutrino
Location: Wellington, New Zealand

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For the right role, maybe!

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Node.js, PHP, Backbone, Angular, React, Knockout,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, plus the million billion other fiddly ones we all
brush past/through in our own work

Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/dzjhs0vn4omcyhu/CV.docx?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/dzjhs0vn4omcyhu/CV.docx?dl=0)

Email: pineutrino@gmail.com

I've been in professional web dev for over 10 years, 5 of which has been
remote contracting. It's great fun! I've been the lead programmer / CTO for
several startups. I'll also happily pootle around with devops/sysadmin tasks,
chat with non-techy clients, troubleshoot their troubles and help un-bamboozle
them about horrendous tech issues, mentor junior developers and designers who
might find our million billion sub-fields of programming a wee bit daunting,
and host a mean beer o'clock on Fridays.

Here's a bunch of references:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/803ckfhdnnpzl69/references.zip](https://www.dropbox.com/s/803ckfhdnnpzl69/references.zip)

And here's a bunch of case studies:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/dbxy06nhq1xged3/Case%20Studies.doc](https://www.dropbox.com/s/dbxy06nhq1xged3/Case%20Studies.doc)

------
themalikyusuf

      Location: Lagos, Nigeria.
      Remote: Yes.
      Willing to relocate: Maybe.
      Technologies: Ansible, AWS (EC2, Cloudformation, Elastic Beanstalk, VPC, Autoscaling, S3), Continous Integration(Travis, Concourse), Docker, Vagrant, Javascript, MongoDB, Node.js, Linux, Nagios, Zabbix, New Relic, Graylog.
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3scabWgwLNFMURja1cxeUM1NDg/view
      Email: themalikyusuf@gmail.com

------
realityexists

      Location: Paris, France (but looking in Sweden)
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes, to Sweden
      Technologies: .NET (C#), Python, C++, PostgreSQL, PostGIS, MSSQL, Windows, Linux
      Résumé/CV: https://objective.realityexists.net/resume/resume-hn.pdf
      Email: hnjobs at realityexists dot net
    

Software developer with 15 years of experience. The technologies above are
just what I'm most experienced in - I'm always open to others and can learn
them quickly. (Currently learning Go.)

I like to build things well (maintainable, robust, secure, performant,
tested...), but can also knock out a quick-and-dirty solution when needed.
Having worked in start-ups, it's a trade-off I'm very familiar with. I do what
needs to be done, whether it's setting the technical direction, hiring
developers, improving the development process and tools or just refactoring
that horrible code nobody else wants to touch.

Passionate about security and privacy, so if your product helps people with
those things - that's a bonus.

Available immediately, as I recently got fired from Google. :) (Don't worry,
it was not for the code I wrote - it was for refusing to travel to the USA.)

~~~
adtac
Sorry, I'm a bit curious: you got fired from Google just because you refused
to go to the US? That seems a bit harsh.

~~~
realityexists
Yes, to the best of my knowledge and belief that was the sole reason.

------
hive_mind
"Professor wants a Summer Gig"

    
    
        Location: remote or on the beach in SoCal or FL.
        Remote: yes
        Willing to relocate: N/A
        Technologies: javascript, php, database, SPSS. Know some: R, ReactJS, python, machine learning (did Andrew Ng's MOOC), bitcoin (did the Princeton MOOC)
        Résumé/CV: see below
        Email: profsummergig@gmail.com
    

I'm a computer professor in the business school of a university in the Rocky
Mountain area.

I get summers off. I want to visit SoCal or FL during July / August 2017 to
learn surfing (I'm a young-at-heart, very physically active male 44 year old,
never married, no kids).

During that stay, I'd like to work for a start-up or some such. Don't need
pay, but sweat equity and a place to crash would be yuuuuuge.

My ideal schedule will be to surf 4 hours a day, and spend 8 hours a day
working at the start-up. I consider myself well-versed in human communication,
cognitive biases, UI/UX design, pricing, coaching.

I'm well read. My regular reads (and YouTube and Twitter addictions) include:

    
    
        - Hacker News
        - Nassim Taleb
        - Daniel Kahneman
        - Marc Andreessen
        - Paul Graham (Y Combinator)
        - Scott Adams (creator of Dilbert)
        - Derek Sivers
    

I'm huge into hacking "learning." I've studied Spanish (Pimsleur Level IV and
Michel Thomas Foundation) and French (Pimsleur Level I and Michel Thomas
Foundation), and am fluent in English and Hindi. I have a PhD, and hope to do
a J.D. one day. Good cook, regular meditator. Originally from India, I have my
green card, and expect to have citizenship in mid-June.

------
arseny1991
Location: United Kingdom

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Absolutely!

Available: Immediately

Technologies: BrightOffice CRM, fully certified in Eclipse ProClaim (User
levels 1&2, Tech levels 1-4, Advanced Reporting)

Current Position/Interest: Paralegal. Experience and knowledge of the Payment
Protection Insurance (PPI) claims within UK.

Member of one of the first companies in UK dealing with the Concealed
Commission aspect of a PPI policy (Plevin v Paragon Personal Finance Ltd.),
whereby the banks failed to disclose to their clients the level of commission
that they would receive as a result of a PPI sale – resulting in a legally
unfair relationship between creditor and debtor.

Trained to be fully certified to code and customize a leading legal software
(Proclaim) for the company’s claim process. I had to analyze large amounts of
data and various workflows to automate and streamline to exact requirements as
much of the business operations as possible.

Working on the behalf of a solicitor, I investigated the facts of legal cases,
gathered and arranged evidences as well as drafted legal documents to clients
and lenders.

Resume:
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/arseniossizidis](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/arseniossizidis)

Email: mr.a.sizidis@gmail.com

------
jachee

        Location: Pittsburgh, PA or remote 
        Remote: Preferred 
        Willing to relocate: Yes, to PGH
        Technologies: DevOps/SRE/SysAdmin: git, ansible/puppet/chef, python, bash, centOS, RHEL; Networking: Cisco, TCP/IP, Traffic analysis, F5 load balancing; Virtualization/Cloud: VMWare, AWS, learning Docker & Kubernetes; Soft skills: Documentation, Team Leading, Requirement distillation, some Project Management; Software Dev: Python (prefer 3), Flask, BeautifulSoup; Some: JS, PHP, HTML/CSS
        Résumé/CV: https://jake.achee.com
        Email: see resume.
        GitHub: https://github.com/jachee
    

As a well-rounded and successful professional with over 18 years of
progressive industry experience, I believe that my skillset makes me an
excellent candidate for a development-driven engineering/infrastructure
position. I'm a highly-motivated, experienced, intuitive Linux Systems Admin
with a strong Networking background, solid scripting chops and DevOps/Cloud-
facing sensibilities.

I'm currently looking to relocate to Pittsburgh, but I will also consider
remote positions, as well.

------
jamesdeanbooth
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Yup!

Willing to relocate: Yup!

Technologies: UI/UX/Visual/Web/Graphic/Brand (Hybrid) Designer

Résumé/CV: [http://www.jamesdeanbooth.com](http://www.jamesdeanbooth.com) |
[http://www.angel.co/james-dean-booth](http://www.angel.co/james-dean-booth) |
[http://www.behance.net/jamesdeanbooth](http://www.behance.net/jamesdeanbooth)
|
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesdeanbooth](http://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesdeanbooth)

Email: jamesdeanbooth (at) gee mail daht cahm

I've worked in a lot of different design roles and companies; from mom and pop
print shops to social media (Facebook), tech (Cisco & Citrix), and e-commerce
(Macy's) giants. I bring a solid skill set to a team that allows me to adapt
to any design related role. And not to pat myself on the back too much but
every developer I've ever worked with has sang my praises. ;)

Drop me a line and let's talk about your design needs!

------
dovin
Hey there! As a programmer the past five years I've written code and designed
products for startups, universities, and open-source web-based projects. I'm
especially interested in freelance projects working with data and making
visualizations--check out my ecoregions mapping project here:
[http://dovinmu.github.io/cascadia-maps/](http://dovinmu.github.io/cascadia-
maps/).

Location: Seattle Remote: yes Willing to relocate: no, but willing to travel
Technologies: * Python data science stack: pandas, matplotlib, scikit * Python
web frameworks: Flask, Django, Selenium, REST frameworks * Frontend
Javascript: D3, coffeescript * Full-stack javascript: Node, React Native,
Electron * Ubuntu, MongoDB, SQL

Github: [https://github.com/dovinmu](https://github.com/dovinmu) Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rowancopley/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rowancopley/)
Email: rowan.copley@gmail.com

Thanks!

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap, React,
React-Native, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, R, Hadoop, Spark,
TensorFlow

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del+hn@gmail.com

Portfolio:

* [http://www.moonliteapp.com](http://www.moonliteapp.com) \- An app for freelancers and clients to work together.

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* Intuit CPASelect - An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com)

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
n142857

      Location: Barcelona (but moving)
      Remote: yes (possible)
      Willing to relocate: yes, to the north of Europe (Latvia, Norway, north Switzerland) or others (if language/culture is interesting)
      Technologies: Python, Django, GNU/Linux, HTML, CSS, jQuery, PostgreSQL, ETL, data, scripts, testing, documentation, natural languages, knowledge management, education
      Résumé/CV: http://www.danielclemente.com/cv/ar/CV-Daniel.Clemente-Europass-m5.2017.pdf
      Email: n142857@gmail.com
    

Python engineer with founder/CTO experience. But I'm mainly interested in the
social aspects of technology and also in human language learning. I have
studied dozens of human languages (e.g. id, eu, eo, sq, …), so anything
related to education or languages would be a good match. I love teaching, I
analyze everything and have lots of interests. Finally, I think that people
should always keep control of their computing (I mean: the 4 GPL freedoms) and
I would like to work in that direction, not against.

------
soneca
Junior Frontend Web Dev

    
    
      Location: São Paulo, Brazil
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies:: Javascript, React, Redux, React Native, Relay/Apollo, GraphQL, Node, Meteor
      Résumé/CV: rodrigo-pontes.glitch.me
      Email: rodrigohgpontes (google's email)
    
    

I am 37 years old and in a late career change from marketing to software
development. I have some practical experience in projects with Javascript
(mostly React), although not in a work environment. My work experience is
mostly at marketing and non-profit world, now I am in pursuit of my first job
as a developer.

Regarding salary expectations, I am honestly more interested in a learning
environment where I can improve myself as a software developer than money.

Here is my latest software project: www.dediddo.com I designed, coded and
deployed all my myself. You can see the code on Github here:
[https://github.com/deltasoneca/Dediddo-to-do-
list](https://github.com/deltasoneca/Dediddo-to-do-list)

------
git-pull
Location: Chicago

Remote: Preferred

Technologies: Python, C++, Javascript, Postgres/MySQL, Linux/FreeBSD,
Salt/Fabric, CMake

Websites / Portfolio: [https://www.git-pull.com](https://www.git-pull.com),
[https://www.github.com/tony](https://www.github.com/tony),
[https://openhub.net/accounts/git-pull](https://openhub.net/accounts/git-pull)

Willing to relocate: Yes

CV: Available upon request

Email: tony at git-pull.com

Solid track record of end-to-end software product development including API
design, technical documentation, continuous integration and deployment. My
software is used by thousands around the world daily. Leader of multiple open
source projects and author of _The Tao of tmux_.

Available on contractual and consulting basis. Python is my tool of choice. I
ship high quality, production-ready code regularly and routinely.

No whiteboarding or take homes, please. My software, including code,
documentation, tests, and packages are publicly available on my websites.

------
bcourtney5965
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Prefer local, but open to the right opportunity

Willing to relocate: Yes for right opportunity

Technologies: React, Redux, Node, Express, HTML5, CSS3, Webpack, SQL, RESTful
APIs, git, Mocha, Chai

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/wfei5tf69cjxxoe/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/wfei5tf69cjxxoe/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: brandon.h.courtney@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brandonhcourtney/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brandonhcourtney/)

I am proficient in full stack development with a strong background in
Javascript. I enjoy working across the stack to create a dynamic web app with
an intuitive user interface and a scalable, back end. I've used React/Redux,
Sockets, Node/Express and Redis to build a collaborative coding editor that
interfaces with one's GitHub repositories. My communication skills are one of
my strongest assets.

------
kshk123
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (need visa sponsorship outside India)

Technologies: C, C++, Linux, Python, Oracle, TCP/IP, socket programming, SIP,
IMS, VoIP, WebRTC, NFV, Femto

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0E...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0E..).

Email: kshk123@gmail.com

LinkedIn Profile:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/kaushikbasu2608](https://in.linkedin.com/in/kaushikbasu2608)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kshk123/](https://github.com/kshk123/)

I am Kaushik, currently working as Technical Lead/Scrum Master in telecom
software product company in India. Extremely passionate about coding and
problem solving. My primary experience is in C++, C and Linux, open to learn
new languages and technologies.I have the experience of a seasoned
professional and the enthusiasm of a fresher

------
bloomca
Location: Prague, Czech Republic (but Russian citizenship)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, inside Europe, preferably Germany

Technologies: Javascript/TypeScript, (React/Redux + Node.js – Express/Koa.js),
but can pick up any frontend frameworks/libs. Basic knowledge of Ruby, Python,
Go.

Github: [https://github.com/Bloomca](https://github.com/Bloomca)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/vsevolod-
zaikov-105166b4/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vsevolod-zaikov-105166b4/)

Email: seva.zaikov@gmail.com

I would like to point out, that I have Russian citizenship and don't have
finished degree, so I would need sponsorship. I am a software developer with
main expertise in front-end, architecting and creating from scratch big
single-page applications; also writing middleware in Node.js. I am fine with
full frontend engineer position, but won't mind against some responsibility in
the backend part.

~~~
Lexandrit
Take a look at this list of frontend positions in Germany and the Netherlands:
[https://relocate.me/search?query=frontend](https://relocate.me/search?query=frontend)
You might find the suitable one for you. Good luck!

------
domador
I am Andrés, and I've mostly worked on Windows desktop applications. I've
worked a bit with web technologies and bash commands, mostly to create and
maintain my own website. I also have experience in phone and email-based tech
support. I'm currently looking for either a software development job or an IT-
related customer service job.

    
    
      Location: Mexico City, Mexico
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No.
      Technologies: Xojo (for Windows desktop development).  Ruby, bash shell scripting, C, PHP, SQLite, MySQL, CSS.  Recently redesigned my WordPress-based website using the Divi framework.  I'm just getting started on Android development with Xamarin.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/c7ki8epa0162o5r/Andr%C3%A9s%20Cabezas%20Ulate%20-%20R%C3%A9sum%C3%A9%20-%20EN%20-%202017.pdf?dl=0
      Email: andres.cabezas@domador.net

------
ttyprintk
Hi I’m Matt, general engineering and research programmer with a background in
statistics, natural resources, and biology. I do business process apps and
have experience with utility and finance sectors.

    
    
      Location: Boulder, CO
      Remote: Mountain and Pacific time
      Willing to relocate: Potentially (USA or Ireland)
      Technologies: Linux server sysadmin and networking (Python, scripting and CLI, openssl, AES, automated signing and PKI infrastructure) Numerical simulation and high-dimensional statistics (Matlab, Octave, R, SPSS, Monte Carlo) Data acquisition and databases (SQL, Access, embedded development) Scientific geospatial techniques for natural resources (C, C++, ArcGIS, spectral imagery)
      Email: hayden+ycombinator@morp.holo.gy
      Github: https://github.com/matt-hayden
      LinkedIn: https://linkedin.com/in/hire-matt-hayden

------
kenjinp
I'm an American Full-Stack engineer currently leading a front-end team in
Germany, with experience working remotely from Berlin & Beijing. I've
designed, built and deployed many micro-services, game portals and business
analytics web-apps and am comfortable all across the stack. If you have any
questions, feel free to drop me an email :)

Location: Berlin, Germany Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Javascript, React, Backbone, Node, Express, HTML/CSS, React Native, MongoDB,
MySQL, Ruby, etc Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kenjinp/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kenjinp/)
Email: hackernews@kenny.wtf Portfolio: [http://kenny.wtf](http://kenny.wtf)
Github: github.com/kenjinp

------
ionis_
Location: Tel-Aviv, Israel

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: angular 1, Knockout, VueJS, es6, html5, css3, sass, scss, node,
php, building restful api’s, git, gulp, jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis,
mongo, aws, .Net, C#, Asp.Net (& .Net Core).

Resume: [http://ionisolarz.com/cv_js.pdf](http://ionisolarz.com/cv_js.pdf)

Website: [http://ionisolarz.com](http://ionisolarz.com)

Email: jsolarz@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/)

I'm a full-stack developer with 15+ years of experience in the field, having
strong business development and leadership skills. I'm product-oriented with
lots of experience managing a project from concept and design through
completion.

------
weehlyn
Location: Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Java, Android,iOS, C#

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B26CRCGN88NsN3B0RU1zZmpUZEE](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B26CRCGN88NsN3B0RU1zZmpUZEE)

Email: lubchenko88alex@gmail.com

My name is Alexey Lyubchenko. I have +6 years Android Developer experience
(have a lot of Google Play publications), 7 years of Java developer experience
and 8+ years of C# .Net Developer experience. I also have experience in iOS
Swift development. I worked i USA as Web and Android developer (front and back
end). My current location is Russia but im ready to relocate. I have a big
passion and im very goal-orientated person, self-motivated and very skilled!
Please see attached resume. I hope you will like it and hope to hear from you
back soon. My skype ID is: weehlyn.

------
dustanbower
Location: Virginia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I have a fair amount of free time each week that I could take on freelance
work or part-time work. I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years,
with Python and Django on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery
on the front-end. I've also worked with the Django REST Framework and
React.js. I'm intimately familiar with schema and data migrations, including
migrations between Django projects. I've worked extensively with startups and
with distributed teams and am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE...).

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Python, Django, Django REST Framework,
migrations

Email: dustan.bower at gmail

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
tryum
Location: France Remote: yes Willing to relocate: no Technologies: C++, Qt,
QML, C, node.js, Android, Java, C# Résumé/CV:
[http://bit.ly/2qY9KkH](http://bit.ly/2qY9KkH) Email: look at my resume ;)

I'm a software engineer with 10+ years of professional XP. I mainly work with
C++/Qt, but I also used C (low level), javascript/typescript(node.js), Java
(Android), C#(Windows Phone) in the past. I'm a quick learner so I can easily
adapt to new technologies/stacks/frameworks (but I prefer to stay away from
html/frontend).

I worked in several domains : videogames, digital television, social networks,
robotics and defense. I'd be happy to discover more, especially VR or
blockchain related topics.

------
niallpaterson
Rails + React + Swift + Go developer

====================================

Hi there! I'm a software developer with 5+ years experience, with a particular
interest in Rails, React.js, Swift and Golang. Would love to chat with you
about work opportunities so just drop me a line!

Location: Dublin, Ireland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Rails, Swift, Go, React, Haskell, Node.js, Elixir

Resume/CV: [https://angel.co/niall-paterson](https://angel.co/niall-paterson)

Email: npaterson1@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/paterson](https://github.com/paterson) (w/ open
source contributions to Servo and Diaspora)

Stackoverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/557015/niall](http://stackoverflow.com/users/557015/niall)

~~~
gguevara
Interested?

Our tech stack: Java, PHP, Javascript (React/Redux), Python, Mobile (iOS/React
Native), PostgreSQL, MongoDB, HBase, SolrCloud, Hadoop (Hive, Map/Reduce,
Flink), ActiveMQ, Kafka

You'll be working in a fast-paced environment where code is written, tested
and shipped continuously. Our engineering team is passionate about building
maintainable, scalable web applications that are constantly optimized to meet
the needs of our users - 12+ million researchers worldwide.

React Native Engineer:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/ReactNativeEngineer](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/ReactNativeEngineer)

ResearchGate is the professional network for researchers and scientists. With
almost 12 million members we are connecting the world of science and making
research open to all. Check out our recent Series D:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/28/technology/science-
resear...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/28/technology/science-resear...).

We offer a very positive, open-minded and supportive work environment, where
everyone feels welcome. We are changing the world of science, so challenges
appear every day for us.

Check our work out on:
[https://github.com/researchgate](https://github.com/researchgate)

Visa Sponsorship | Onsite Work | Full-time (40 h/w) | Free lunch | Flexible
hours | In-house activities

Full list of open positions:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers](https://www.researchgate.net/careers)

Send your resume and cover letter to careers@researchgate.net. You won't
regret this one.

------
raghu0412
Location: Chicago, United States of America Remote: No

WIlling to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, C#, Python, ASP.NET, Spring, Selenium, Machine learning,
HTML, CSS, Javascript, JQuery, Telerik UI, LLBELGENPRO, MySQL, SQL Server,
SOAP, REST, AWS

Github: [http://github.com/raghuram123](http://github.com/raghuram123)

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/raghuramansrinivasan/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/raghuramansrinivasan/)

email: rags.1993@gmail.com/rsrini8@uic.edu

I am in Student VISA (F1 Visa) in the United states and I have OPT
authorization(EAD card) for work. I dont need sponsorship immediately but in
the future. I am looking for Entry level Software engineer jobs in the United
States

------
chrispecoraro
Location: American (Pittsburgh, PA) living abroad

Remote: Yes (two years experience working remotely--both U.S. and European
time zones)

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity.

Technologies: modern PHP (7.x), Laravel, Symfony, CodeIgniter, jQuery/Vue.js,
MySQL/MongoDB, Git

Résumé: I am from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania and have worked as a full-stack web
application developer in the U.S. since 1999 and Europe since 2009. I have a
BS degree in Comp. Sci. and am the author of Mastering Laravel 5, conference
speaker (phpDay 2014, PHP UK 2015), and open source contributor. My native
language is English, I speak fluent Italian, and I am open to travel.

[http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro](http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro)

Email: chrispecoraro@gmail.com

~~~
gguevara
Interested?

Our tech stack: Java, PHP, Javascript (React/Redux), Python, Mobile (iOS/React
Native), PostgreSQL, MongoDB, HBase, SolrCloud, Hadoop (Hive, Map/Reduce,
Flink), ActiveMQ, Kafka

You'll be working in a fast-paced environment where code is written, tested
and shipped continuously. Our engineering team is passionate about building
maintainable, scalable web applications that are constantly optimized to meet
the needs of our users - 12+ million researchers worldwide.

PHP Full-stack:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/SoftwareEngineerPHP](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/SoftwareEngineerPHP)

ResearchGate is the professional network for researchers and scientists. With
almost 12 million members we are connecting the world of science and making
research open to all. Check out our recent Series D:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/28/technology/science-
resear...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/28/technology/science-resear...).

We offer a very positive, open-minded and supportive work environment, where
everyone feels welcome. We are changing the world of science, so challenges
appear every day for us.

Check our work out on:
[https://github.com/researchgate](https://github.com/researchgate)

Visa Sponsorship | Onsite Work | Full-time (40 h/w) | Free lunch | Flexible
hours | In-house activities

Full list of open positions:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers](https://www.researchgate.net/careers)

Send your resume and cover letter to careers@researchgate.net. You won't
regret this one.

------
fuzzy-logic
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No, remote only please.

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

I help companies save money, time, and agony through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

I’d love to have a conversation about where your business is going and what we
can do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
alanctkc
Location: Kansas City

Remote: Yes, contract

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Javascript, React (preferred)

Résumé/CV: [http://tentmaker.co/](http://tentmaker.co/)

Email: alan@tentmaker.co

I've worked as a developer, manager, and founder with several successful
ventures and have come to love not just technical challenges, but creating
products that delight users. Some areas of narrower interest to me beyond
coding: user experience and empathy, rewrites, near-real-time architectures,
and continuous delivery.

I'm testing the waters at the moment, currently full time employed as a lead
developer/manager for a larger company, but I have been considering entering
back into contract work for the right projects.

Small, non-venture-backed businesses very welcome.

Please reach out!

------
just_testing
Location: São Paulo, Brazil Remote: YES Willing to relocate: YES

Stuff I'm Comfortable with:

\- Python [Django, Celery, Pandas, Numpy]

\- Databases [PostgreSQL, PostGIS, SQLite]

\- Data Visualization [D3, Plotly]

\- JavaScript [Vue.js, ES6, jQuery, React, Cordova]

\- Open Data [OpenStreetMap contributor and activist]

\- Linux Administration

\- Data Engineering

CV: [http://tiagofassoni.github.io/fancy-
resume/](http://tiagofassoni.github.io/fancy-resume/)

Email: tiago@cappuccino.works

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tiagofassoni/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tiagofassoni/)

About: Generalist Programmer, Data Scientist and Bicycle Activist. 7+ years of
programming/data analysis/linux systems administration. I do mostly freelance
work and remote work these days.

------
tarconi
Location: London, United Kingdom

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: yes, within Europe

Technologies: Amazon EC2, C, bash, Git, Linux (Debian and derivatives), MySQL,
Python, Spark, Vagrant

Availability: from September, but would prefer to begin in October if possible

CV/Résumé: [http://bit.ly/2ri05pq](http://bit.ly/2ri05pq)

Email: debayande [AT] gmail [DOT] com

I am an Indian student working towards a Masters degree in Information
Security in London. Previously, I’ve taken up roles of data engineer and data
analyst for a total of close to 4 years. I’m now looking for full-time
opportunities in Information Security, Site Reliability Engineering or
Software Engineering in Europe, preferably in London. I speak English well. I
will require sponsorship, though.

------
halilb
I've been developing with react native since version 0.10(~18 months) and
shipped several applications on both platforms. I also have native iOS
development experience using objective c and shipped several native
applications before react native. I also shipped several web SPAs using
AngularJS. I maintain two react native libraries on Github.

I'm also available for contract jobs.

Location: A small town in Turkey

Remote: Yes. I can also travel.

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right job.

Technologies: react-native; react; redux; Angular 1

Resume:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/halilb](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/halilb)

Github: [https://github.com/halilb](https://github.com/halilb)

~~~
gguevara
Interested in working on our react native iOS platform?

Our tech stack: Java, PHP, Javascript (React/Redux), Python, Mobile (iOS/React
Native), PostgreSQL, MongoDB, HBase, SolrCloud, Hadoop (Hive, Map/Reduce,
Flink), ActiveMQ, Kafka

You'll be working in a fast-paced environment where code is written, tested
and shipped continuously. Our engineering team is passionate about building
maintainable, scalable web applications that are constantly optimized to meet
the needs of our users - 12+ million researchers worldwide.

React Native (iOS app):
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/ReactNativeEngineer](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/ReactNativeEngineer)

ResearchGate is the professional network for researchers and scientists. With
almost 12 million members we are connecting the world of science and making
research open to all. Check out our recent Series D:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/28/technology/science-
resear...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/28/technology/science-resear...).

We offer a very positive, open-minded and supportive work environment, where
everyone feels welcome. We are changing the world of science, so challenges
appear every day for us.

Check our work out on:
[https://github.com/researchgate](https://github.com/researchgate) Visa
Sponsorship | Onsite Work | Full-time (40 h/w) | Free lunch | Flexible hours |
In-house activities

Full list of open positions:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers](https://www.researchgate.net/careers)
Send your resume and cover letter to careers@researchgate.net.

You won't regret this one.

------
jerdfelt
Location: Redmond, WA

Remote: Yes (have spent the last 6 years working remote)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, C, Go, x86 Assembly, Linux, Hypervisors (Xen),
Distributed Systems (check my resume for more)

Résumé: [http://johannes.erdfelt.com/resume-
hn.txt](http://johannes.erdfelt.com/resume-hn.txt)

Email: johannes@erdfelt.com

I've done work from low-level BIOS extensions, to Hypervisor development, to
Linux kernel development, to Network Services (DNS, SMTP, DHCP, HTTP, TLS,
etc) to high level distributed systems.

I've worked as the first engineer at a startup to large multi-national
companies.

I'm generally looking for something in the cloud and/or backend internet
services, but I'm open to something new as well.

------
wildlingjill
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, React, Angular, Node, Express, HTML/CSS, React
Native, MongoDB, MySQL, Python, iOS/Swift

Résumé/CV: jillcrobinson.com/static/docs/jillrobinsonresumeMay17.pdf

Email: contact@jillcrobinson.com

Portfolio: jillcrobinson.com/

Github: github.com/wildlingjill

YouTube channel: youtube.jillcrobinson.com

I'm a freelance Javascript engineer looking for full-time opportunities or
internships in the SF Bay Area. I have experience of building full-stack
Javascript apps, as well as using front-end frameworks and implementing back-
end APIs.

I would love opportunities where I can continue to grow and gain experience,
as well as taking ownership of products from end-to-end.

Please email me with any questions you might have. Thanks!

------
meesterdude
Hey, I'm Russell - a passionate full pancake stack remote rails developer. I'm
looking for a new collaboration on a cool project in a good culture. If you're
interested, lets talk!

Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: possible, but not immediate

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, CSS3, HTML5, AWS, Jquery, Postgres, ElasticSearch,
Heroku, highcharts, mailgun

Skillsets: Project management, design, HIPAA compliance, usability, engaging
interfaces, content marketing, content writing, reporting, training, ETL,
SCRUM

resume/cv:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/russjennings7/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/russjennings7/)

email: see resume for email

------
tajddin
About: Freelance Developer/Designer with experience bringing real world
products to market for clients the world over
([http://tajddin.com](http://tajddin.com)).

Location: Las Vegas, NV

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies:
Objective-C/Swift/Xcode/C#/.Net/VS/Node/JS/HTML5/Photoshop/Illustrator/AWS/Azure/WordPress

Email: hi@tajddin.com

Portfolio:

[http://tajddin.com](http://tajddin.com)

[http://wearefamous.com](http://wearefamous.com)

[http://duckpondfilms.com](http://duckpondfilms.com)

------
dizzystar
Location: Austin, TX, but moving soon.

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to Relocate: Yes, to Los Angeles

Technologies:

Best: Python, Clojure, PostgreSQL (SQL, admin, PL/pgSQL), MySQL (SQL).

Some ability: C, Ruby, interested in other languages as well.

Resume: Please send an email. I respond quickly.

All of my professional programming history is solo-projects and short-term
contracting gigs.

For now, my projects

github: [https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

butternotes: [https://www.butternotes.com/](https://www.butternotes.com/)

itemhut: [http://107.170.232.190:8082/](http://107.170.232.190:8082/)

email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
javenkn
Hi, I'm a recent Computer Engineering graduate and a Front-End/Full-Stack
Developer seeking full-time opportunities where I can learn, make an impact,
and grow professionally.

If you have any questions feel free to email me. Thank you!

    
    
      Location: Honolulu, HI
      Remote: Open
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript, HTML, CSS, React, Angular, Node, Express, PostgreSQL, MongoDB
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B137bhhZelBxVkZmLS16NVZlaVU/view?usp=sharing
      Portfolio: http://javen-nakamoto.com
      Email: javenkn7@gmail.com

------
speeder
I am a game and systems programmer, specialised in making fast code that use
the hardware well, and for scripting work I love using Lua languages, and
similar.

Also I made once a arcade game, including woodwork, painting and electronics
from scratch.

    
    
      Location: Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C, C++, Lua are favourites. Also had recent work done with Objective-C and C#
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/gamedesigner/ (recent NDA work not on resume)
      Email: mauricio.gomes@coderofworlds.com
    

I am also accepting freelance work.

------
0X1A
Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, Rust, JavaScript (ES6), Bootstrap, Node.js, express.js,
sequelize.js, React, jQuery, MySQL, PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7C6DF5T6DH1bHhFRTN2XzN6OH...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7C6DF5T6DH1bHhFRTN2XzN6OHM)

GitHub: [https://github.com/0X1A](https://github.com/0X1A)

Email: albcoron@gmail.com

I'm a "recent" grad looking to get my first full-time position. Please do not
contact me if you're looking for 10+ years experience or if you want to fill a
senior role.

------
dimonomid
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes, as a contractor

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, C, C++, Assembler, Low-level, Embedded, RTOS, JavaScript,
SQL, PostgreSQL, Java, Linux, Git, Bash, Docker, Ansible

Résumé/CV:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/dmitry_frank_resume.pdf](https://dmitryfrank.com/dmitry_frank_resume.pdf)

Email: mail@dmitryfrank.com

Hi, my name is Dmitry. I'm a passionate software engineer with strong
background in low-level (MCU real-time kernels, C, Assembler), and experienced
in higher-level technologies as well: Go, C++, JavaScript, and many others.
Author of the well-formed and carefully tested real-time kernel for 16- and
32-bit MCUs: TNeo:
[https://github.com/dimonomid/tneo](https://github.com/dimonomid/tneo) , which
is now used by several companies.

Apart from professional activities, I'm a hobbyist in Lisp, Ruby, Node.js,
Angular.js.

One of my hobby projects is a geeky bookmarking service written in Go:
[https://github.com/dimonomid/geekmarks](https://github.com/dimonomid/geekmarks)

Some of my articles:

\- How I ended up writing a new real-time kernel:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/how_i_ended_up_writing_my_o...](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/how_i_ended_up_writing_my_own_kernel)

\- How do JavaScript closures work under the hood:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/js_closures](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/js_closures)

\- Unit-testing (embedded) C applications with Ceedling:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/unit_testing_embedded_c_app...](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/unit_testing_embedded_c_applications)

\- Object-oriented techniques in C:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/oop_in_c](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/oop_in_c)

------
spodym

      Location: Poland/Greece/Montenegro
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Django, Celery, Git, Nginx, Supervisor, Amazon Web Services, Ansible, PostgreSQL
      Résumé/CV: http://www.spodymek.com/Przemyslaw_Spodymek_CV.pdf
      Email: przemyslaw [ αt ] spodymek [ doτ ] com
    

My name is Przemysław Spodymek, I am a Python Developer with 6 years of work
experience. My experience covers a variety of Python-based projects. Since
2014 all projects I have been involved in were remote.

------
xicmiah
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: willing, would prefer onsite

Willing to relocate: Yes, desirable

Technologies: Scala, Akka, Java, Postgres

CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/duvbt807z71nf8s/Vasily_S...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/duvbt807z71nf8s/Vasily_Shiyan_CV.pdf)

Email: vsh.hh@fastmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ru-vsh](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ru-
vsh)

Scala backend developer, quite a bit of experience with distributed systems,
looking to move into data-intensive area e.g. machine learning.

~~~
tapad
Hi Vasily, Great background... We are hiring in Oslo, should you want to
consider.

Here's the link: [http://grnh.se/v4bnl51](http://grnh.se/v4bnl51)

Please take a look and apply if interested.

------
rand005
Location: Remote (EU timezone)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, LESS, SASS, JavaScript(ES5, ES2015+), React, Redux,
functional programming, TypeScript, C#, ASP.NET MVC and Web API, SQL.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/luiwNY](https://goo.gl/luiwNY)

Email: can be found at the top of the resume

Experienced web front-end engineer capable of creating top-notch user
experiences. I focus on simple, modular, highly maintainable and performant
solutions. I'm also comfortable with back-end development including APIs,
databases and web frameworks.

------
kehon
I'm Kelvin, a full stack software developer, usually python but I can do much
more. Exploration of new technologies, methodologies, and ideas is always of
interest to me.

    
    
      Location: Plattsburg, NY
      Remote: Yes (strongly prefered)
      Willing to relocate: Yes, but only to Montreal, QC, Canada
      Technologies: Python, Javascript, AngularJS, React, Linux, Django, AWS, Postgres, Flask
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/xplyx2s4ute1jjk/
      Email: hammond.kelvin@ gmail

------
ddorian43
Location: EU UTC+1

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Elastic-search/Solr, Postgresql/Mysql/rdbms, Cassandra,
Redis, nosql

Previously I've done entire SaaS apps, rest-apis,
multi-(threaded/processes/green-threads), realtime analytics, adserver, worked
for big co, small startups, MIT research team.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...).

Email: Inside resume or inside the account page.

------
jeremyir
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Angular, Node.js, React/Redux, MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, AWS,
Azure, Docker, Java Spring

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By1Sb6jP_YEeTC1DRmMyd3FURGs...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By1Sb6jP_YEeTC1DRmMyd3FURGs/view?usp=sharing)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeremyir/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeremyir/)

Email: jeremy.i.rosenfeld@gmail.com

------
Codango
Location:Abuja, Nigeria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:Javascript, PHP, Java, TypeScript, HTML5, CSS, Laravel, NodeJs,
VueJs, JavaEE, Angular 1.x, MongoDB, SQL,

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nut9U4aI96mXneFlzSDL1r33...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nut9U4aI96mXneFlzSDL1r33d0wz6HcbPGyOGp7sP_Y/edit?usp=sharing)

Email:verem.dugeri@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/andela-vdugeri](https://github.com/andela-vdugeri)

------
davidwkaiser

      Location: Chicago
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Not now, but in 18 months
      Technologies: Rauby / Rails, JavaScript / jQuery / AJAX, HTML / CSS, SQL. Learning Angular 2 and NodeJS
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2O4etEiE54BZGtIU2JBWFVHSUk
      Portfolio: http://davidwkaiser.squarespace.com
      Email: davidwkaiser AT yahoo DOT com
      

Recent @devbootcamp grad, active security clearance. ambitous and a leader.

------
tomaskazemekas
Location: Kaunas, Lithuania, Europe.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Pragmatic data developer. Specializing in data software and
machine learning solutions development. Python (Pandas, NumPy, Scipy), Scala
(Apache Spark), MongoDB, Postgres. Have worked with clients from USA, France,
Australia, Israel. Idustries: Fintech, Network Management.

Resume/CV:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/story/3052217](http://stackoverflow.com/users/story/3052217)

Email: tomaskazemekas(at)gmail.com

~~~
tapad
Hi Tomas, We are hiring in Oslo!

Check this out: [http://grnh.se/v4bnl51](http://grnh.se/v4bnl51)

------
distortedlojik
Graduating PhD student with a background mostly in C++ in a variety of
scientific and high-performance applications. Looking specifically for
positions in the greater Seattle area.

Current Location: Lubbock, TX

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, to Seattle

Technologies: C++, OpenMP, MPI, Python, Some Fortran/OpenCL/CUDA

Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/qt5sydptaxqpg92/CV_Summer_17.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/qt5sydptaxqpg92/CV_Summer_17.pdf)

Github: github.com/patemotter

Email: patemotter@gmail.com

------
kiril-me
Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA or Europe

Technologies: java, distributed systems, machine learning

Resume/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TbFTBIiat372mZ6hW7coNBha...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TbFTBIiat372mZ6hW7coNBhadSjWmnRnIv6mTlkBU2g/edit#heading=h.fcxgkbw10bd5)

Email: post@kiril.me

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov)

------
russon77

      Location: New York, NY or nearby NJ areas
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Angular 2+, Redux, Bootstrap, Materialize, Git, MySQL, MongoDB
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xofiEW8XlEwzFF6NDnW_sasi5O1_qHYPP6iarXqRrLk/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: russon77@gmail.com
    

Looking for frontend web development positions, junior software engineering
positions, internships, or freelance gigs.

------
ioddly
Location: Houston, TX

Remote: Yes (preferred, have experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Current stack typically uses Python, Go, JavaScript, Postgres,
RethinkDB, Redis, React, AWS.

Resume/CV: Via email, see [https://ioddly.com](https://ioddly.com) for
projects.

GitHub: [https://github.com/ioddly](https://github.com/ioddly)

Email: phil@ioddly.com

Full stack developer with several years experience, looking for contracts or a
full-time position.

------
bhu1st
Location: USA (Currently Travelling)

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes for right opportunity

Technologies: 5+ Years experience as Full Stack Web Developer (LAMP Stack/PHP)

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/R0CYnR](https://goo.gl/R0CYnR)

Email: sapkotabhupal+hnwho@gmail.com

Linkedin: [https://goo.gl/7MVezP](https://goo.gl/7MVezP)

I'm open to co-founding opportunities too. Feel free to reach out with your
idea and what's in the offer.

~~~
gguevara
Interested in ResearchGate | Berlin perhaps?

Our tech stack: Java, PHP, Javascript (React/Redux), Python, Mobile (iOS/React
Native), PostgreSQL, MongoDB, HBase, SolrCloud, Hadoop (Hive, Map/Reduce,
Flink), ActiveMQ, Kafka

You'll be working in a fast-paced environment where code is written, tested
and shipped continuously. Our engineering team is passionate about building
maintainable, scalable web applications that are constantly optimized to meet
the needs of our users - 12+ million researchers worldwide.

PHP Full-stack:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/SoftwareEngineerPHP](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/SoftwareEngineerPHP)

ResearchGate is the professional network for researchers and scientists. With
almost 12 million members we are connecting the world of science and making
research open to all. Check out our recent Series D:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/28/technology/science-
resear...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/28/technology/science-resear...).

We offer a very positive, open-minded and supportive work environment, where
everyone feels welcome. We are changing the world of science, so challenges
appear every day for us.

Check our work out on:
[https://github.com/researchgate](https://github.com/researchgate) Visa
Sponsorship | Onsite Work | Full-time (40 h/w) | Free lunch | Flexible hours |
In-house activities

Full list of open positions:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers](https://www.researchgate.net/careers)
Send your resume and cover letter to careers@researchgate.net.

You won't regret this one.

------
aswathim
Location: Bay Area / California

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, C++, Ruby on Rails, Flask

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/e8eXQi](https://goo.gl/e8eXQi)

Email: aswathimmohan [at] gmail dot com

www.linkedin.com/in/aswathimohan/

Completed MS in CS. Looking for a full time/Part time/internship
opportunities. 2 years of working experience in Web Development.

Also interested in Mobile Application development(Android and Hybrid), Game
Development, Security, etc.

------
quirinpa
Location: Madeira, Portugal Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Maybe
Technologies: C, Java, ksh/bash, Javascript, NodeJs, React, Unix Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PfTyKQvT9ZhRXDO9XGPCLoja...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PfTyKQvT9ZhRXDO9XGPCLoja2JPbHeJdp_AZJI0OM7I/edit?usp=sharing)
Email: quirinpa@gmail.com

------
enilsen16

      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Erlang, Elixir, Ruby, Python, Go, Rust, SQL
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request
      Email: enilsen016@gmail.com
      Linkedin: linkedin.com/in/erikdnilsen
      Github: github.com/enilsen16
    

Software Developer and Entrepreneur interested in distributed computing and
scaling. Open to relocation, travel and/or remote positions.

Thanks!

------
bryanvzz
Hi, My name is Bryan. I have ~5 years experience mostly in FullStack
development and DevOps projects.

Location: Monterrey, Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, SQL (MSSQL, MySQL), JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Android, New
to React Native

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1f7I9BZuEXia2dWTTVzNXdfbWs...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1f7I9BZuEXia2dWTTVzNXdfbWs/view?usp=sharing)

Email: egovzz@gmail.com

------
djent

      Location: Rhode Island
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: within the US
      Technologies: Git, Go, Perl, SQL, Lua
      Portfolio: http://patrickhurd.pro/portfolio
      Email: patrick.hurd.1995 (@) gmail.com
      GitHub: https://github.com/djent-
    

I have studied information and software security. I am interested in software
development as well as code auditing, penetration testing, etc.

------
kclay
Location: San Antonio, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No (Occasionally travel to Austin is ok)

Technologies: Javascript (Angular, React, Node, Express,Typescript), Python,
PHP, Css, SaSS, MySQL, Postgres

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1cRhvfIo6WLlRpBE2heCvy3p5...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1cRhvfIo6WLlRpBE2heCvy3p5aEO8ECZbB4tcawbc_l0/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: keystonclay [at] gmail.com

------
adamjo
Location: Seattle, WA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Occupation: Full Stack / Front End Developer

Technologies: React, Angular, Javascript, Full Stack, Linux, Firebase,
MongoDB, and more

Résumé/CV:
[https://everwaking.com/Adam_Johannesmeyer_Resume.pdf](https://everwaking.com/Adam_Johannesmeyer_Resume.pdf)

Email: adam.johannesmeyer@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/adamjo](https://github.com/adamjo)

------
dmalferov

      Location: Russia
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes, Europe, preferably Berlin
      Technologies: C++, OpenCV, Python
      Résumé/CV: http://alferov.io/files/CV2017.pdf
      Email: dmitry.ig.alferov@gmail.com
    

My name is Dmitry Alferov. I am a C++ developer with one year of experience in
computer vision. Ideally I wanted to work in infosec/computervision fields.

------
seungjoonrim
Location: Philadelphia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JS

Resume/CV: seungjoonrim.github.io

Email: rim.seungjoon@gmail.com

Miscellaneous: Recent grad from Virginia Tech with a degree in
Civil/Environmental Engineering looking to pivot into web/software
development. Being able to apply my civil background would be be preferred,
but am ultimately looking for mentor-ship! Excited, eager, and willing to
learn! Internship/Co-op also possible.

------
darkmuck
Location: Harrisburg, PA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: full stack, C#, VB, .NET, JavaScript, PHP, SQL, ASP MVC, jQuery,
ReactJS, AngularJS, and more...

Resume:
[http://shwuzzle.com/williamdistefano_resume.pdf](http://shwuzzle.com/williamdistefano_resume.pdf)

Email: wdistefano [at] shwuzzle [dot] com

Website: [http://www.shwuzzle.com](http://www.shwuzzle.com)

------
nunoarruda
Location: Digital nomad from Portugal (currently in France)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but only to Canada

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Sass, DOM, JavaScript, ES6, TypeScript, JSON, AJAX,
HTTP, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, SVG, Bootstrap, React, jQuery, Angular, Ionic,
PhoneGap, Cordova, Wijmo

Résumé/CV:
[https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

------
bryanxm
Location: NYC Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Sinatra, Node.js (Express), jQuery, React.js,
Postgresql, MongoDB, Java. Basic knowledge of Python and C++.

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XZurhoUyO0eUdJUkNQdnZZVms...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XZurhoUyO0eUdJUkNQdnZZVms/view?usp=sharing)

Email: bryanxmateer@gmail.com

------
isaacmg
Location: Boston

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, Flink, Kafka, SQL, NoSQL, Docker, Keras

CV/Portfolio: [http://isaacmg.github.io](http://isaacmg.github.io)

Email: igodfried@isaac26.com

I'm a new graduate with data engineering and machine learning experience. I'm
most interested in machine learning and backend engineering roles, but I'm
open to full stack roles as well.

------
rsjinx
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: Javascript, Node.js/Express, React, HTML/CSS, Postgres, Python,
C++, Java

Résumé:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1GpMAU1K_mFnSpGDyjHr1QrIn...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1GpMAU1K_mFnSpGDyjHr1QrIniirBt-
qII4BFGAO105U/view?usp=sharing)

Email: rsjinx at gmail

------
LMS72
Location: Russia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JS (ES5/ES6), Node.js, React, Redux, Python, Django, Docker,
Ansible

Résumé/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PfqRnY-
xaxi0yHs2UUSp3hqS...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PfqRnY-
xaxi0yHs2UUSp3hqSVQeRDvbj4g3fuBQBHpk/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: mslyapunov@gmail.com

------
digisth
Location: New York, NY

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Ruby, Rails, AWS, Linux

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.panix.com/~sth/resume2017.docx](http://www.panix.com/~sth/resume2017.docx)

Email: spencer.hoffman@gmail.com

Interested in a backend role, especially web/data API building and/or data
processing, broadly construed.

------
sedsed
Location: San Francisco/ Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, C++, C, Scala

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/hYlSLv](https://goo.gl/hYlSLv)

Email: edlabadkarsachin[AT]gmail[DOT]com

Recently graduated with MS in CS from University of Florida. Have 3+ years of
professional experience. Looking for full-time/internship opportunities.

------
adige01can

      I am Can, experienced linux admin who is trying to be developer. I am working on Ruby and Ruby on Rails. I am looking for an internship to improve myself. 
    
      Location: Ankara, Turkey
      Remote: Yes ( The only option for now )
      Willing to relocate: Not for now
      Technologies: Ruby
      Email: adige01can@  gmail

------
robinrob
Location: Edinburgh, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Javascript, Ruby, Java, HTML, CSS, MySQL, Angular,
Rails, AWS, Heroku, Salesforce

Résumé/CV: rsmith.io/cv

Email: robin@rsmith.io

Experienced, full-stack web developer with 6 years experience. Ability to put
my wide-ranging skills towards solving any problem. Excellent communication
skills. Prefer freelance/contract.

------
tonym9428
Applied Statistician and Data Scientist with extensive experience with
econometrics and time series analysis.

Location: Bay Area

Remote: No

Relocate: Yes

Technologies: R, Python, SQL

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/abraham-
mathew-21221b29/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abraham-mathew-21221b29/)

Email: mathewanalytics@gmail.com

------
BanjoKaJoey
Location: Florida

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Looking to return to Bay Area

Technologies: Python, C++, Keras, Numpy

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0MjfNblHBVqU2Z3Nm4xQUNLMnc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0MjfNblHBVqU2Z3Nm4xQUNLMnc/view?usp=sharing)

Email: josephhernandez5@gmail.com

------
edwardx89
Location: NYC

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: San Francisco for the right opportunity

Technologies: JavaScript, React, React-redux, Node.js, PostgreSQL, Sequelize

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_Xv_7L5aTB6bTBQdjBQX3JrQV...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_Xv_7L5aTB6bTBQdjBQX3JrQVU)

Email: Edwardx89@yahoo.com

------
akulbe
Location: Portland, OR Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Chef
/ Ansible / Linux Résumé/CV:
[http://linkedin.com/in/akulbe](http://linkedin.com/in/akulbe) Email:
hire@longviewbits.com

------
allanvschenkel
Location: Remote in USA (can visit in person anywhere in NE)

Remote: Yes!

Willing to Relocate: maybe California Bay area, DC, or NYC

Mid Level React Developer / Product Manager

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/allanvonschenkel](https://www.linkedin.com/in/allanvonschenkel)

Email: solobass@gmail.com

------
sonaliii
Location: Near DC (relocating back out west)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Anywhere on the West Coast

Technologies: Python (pandas, numpy, sklearn), PostgreSQL, Redshift, git

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sonali-
dayal/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sonali-dayal/)

Email: See LinkedIn

------
midispring
Location: Illinois, USA

Remote: Yes (Preferred)

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Available: Immediately

Seeking: Full Time Preferred (or Contract > 50K)

I'm what you youngins would call a Full Stack developer. I consider myself a
software engineer, period. I can adapt to anything you can throw at me given
the time. If you're looking for a Senior Level engineer, I'm your guy.
(interested in junior or senior roles)

I also have tons of marketing and product experience. In the last 4 weeks I
took a script from TamperMonkey level to a polished and released product.
(already made some sales) In the last week I created a separate licensing API
for Gumroad which the product is now using that includes product level trial
periods and Install Key creation beyond what Gumroad provides by default.

Here's a short list of my tech set with approximate first touch dates and my
own self assessment rating on a scale of 1 to 10.

Technologies: AJAX 2008 (9), Apache 2005 (8), APIs [Web] 2007 (9), AWS [+CLI]
2011 (7), Bash 2011 (7), CentOS 5/6 2010 (7), CLI 2007 (7), CSS 2002 (8),
Digital Ocean 2016 (7), Docker 2015 (6), Highcharts 2011 (8), HTML 1999 (9),
HTTP 2005 (9), JavaScript 1999 (8), JSON 2009 (8), jQuery 2008 (9), Jupyter
Notebook 2017 (5), Linux 2005 (8), MySQL 2007 (8), NGINX 2016 (6), Node.js
2016 (6), Perl 1999 (8), PHP 2009 (9), Python 2014 (7), R 2017 (5), Unbuntu
2016 (7), Wordpress 2005 (7), XML 2004 (8)

I'm on board to learn whatever you need and will do so in short order...
Rails, React, Angular, Ember, Vue, and so on.

Specialties: APIs, Data Analytics, Product Development, QA, Server Management
(Sysadmin), SQL, Troubleshooting, Video Related Tech

Résumé/CV: Just started looking after being self employed. Upon contact I can
point you to my main project from 2009 to 2016. I built this project, a Social
Analytics site, from scratch and grew it to __Billions of MySQL rows and
Terabytes of data __. I can also point you to the aforementioned product 's
sales page. Skype screenshare to show you under the hood is also doable.

Email: midispring [@at@] gmail.com

Caveat: Just to set expectations, I can't agree to wide ranging IP ownership
clauses. I have some interest in various products and have to be able to
maintain them without ceding rights. I am perfectly happy to agree to focused
IP ownership clauses. (ie you offer red widgets, I can't own red widget
related IP)

------
akrakesh
Location: Anywhere (I'm in India)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Branding

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
memohernandez
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes (previous remote experience)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, SASS, JavaScript, jQuery, Python, AngularJS,
Bootstrap, PHP

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/9Ogop5](https://goo.gl/9Ogop5)

Email: guillermohernandez [at] gmail

------
tavakyan
Location: Los Angeles, CA, US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Full-stack / Blockchain centric work

Résumé/CV:
[https://tavakyan.github.io/portfolio/](https://tavakyan.github.io/portfolio/)

Email: avakyan@gmail.com

------
segmondy
Location: US/EST

Remote: ONLY

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: ANY (Hybrid mobile, but no native mobile), No OS X/MS Windows
Desktop. Unix Desktop app is fine, Backend, Frontend (but not a designer)

Part time: No more than 20 hours a week.

Flextime: A must

Email: segmond AT gmail

------
jghefner
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: maybe

Technologies: Python, Ruby, Javascript

Resume:
[https://www.caregraphics.io/resume.pdf](https://www.caregraphics.io/resume.pdf)

email: joshhn@caregraphics.io

------
swordx10
Location: Rabat, Morocco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: ​

\- HTML/CSS

\- Bootstrap (if needed)

\- WordPress

\- JavaScript

\- jQuery (if needed)

\- AngularJS

\- ES6

\- Git

\- Pixel-Perfect PSD to HTML

\- Socketio

Résumé/CV: [http://sx-portfolio.com/website-
resources/My%20resume.pdf](http://sx-portfolio.com/website-
resources/My%20resume.pdf)

Email: emads14@gmail.com

------
aurri
Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Nope

Design aware frontend perfectionist.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
pooria_h
Location: Tehran, Iran

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JS, HTML, CSS, SASS, Laravel

Résumé/CV: pooriahan.name, stackoverflow.com/story/pooria-h

Email: poooriah@gmail.com

